

Have a great iPhone idea? Apply now to KPCB's iFund! - alaskamiller
http://www.kpcb.com/initiatives/ifund/index.html

======
eusman
the best thing is that there is no deadline

~~~
bootload
_"... the best thing is that there is no deadline ..."_

That's the worst. No deadline, no incentive to produce a product.

~~~
alaskamiller
if you lack the discipline to produce products on schedule, i'm not sure what
deadlines can do

